

Darkness on the Edge of the Universe - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/16/opinion/16greene.html?ref=opinion&pagewanted=print

======
btipling
His statement about the observations intelligent life in the future is
poignant. At some point in the future, it is likely, that an intelligent
species would never have known and could never possibly know about all the
hundreds of billions of galaxies that once were visible.

